# one sided relationship



## greendog

I am becoming extremely frustrated and resentful towards my wife...i dont want to be.

we have been married 6 years have two kids 4 & 3. we have recently moved, changed churches, she got a transfer with work, I gave up my work to look after the kids.

I do almost all the cooking, cleaning and stuff with the kids. she comes home at night once the tv is switched on she switches off. 

I dont care about the cleaning and cooking it's more attention to me especially physically as she has a low libido (i would even settle for a back rup)
I have tried talking, she admits she is selfish and says sorry, but no change. always has excuses of being too tired and when she says ok, i say dont worry because I know her hearts not in it.
I know she's not doing well spiritually, I talk about praying with her and whenever i talk about the bible or some teachings she kind of switches off.

I am afraid that she's turning away from me ...and God 

what can I do?

please help


----------



## cb45

prayer is the easy/quickie answer but, prayer from friends/family/etc alike/in addition to yours.

yet know this, that u have a reversal of roles going on which is both ironic and tragic at the same time. there are many in yer
same position. u need to reverse this situation asap or have to deal with some amt of fallout/repurcussions from stayin' in it.

yes we know that lifes surprises sometimes puts us in this position for A TIME, but we are not to stay there, or else....ya digg?

it can work for some, or for awhile yes but, over time i do believe marriages break down as wives lose respect for their
apron clad H's and H's get female resentment insight to tired
working spouses ignoring/tuning out their families or rel'shps 
with their mates.

BUT most of all if u r right about your concern of yer W disconnecting from God then YES u do have major problems
heading yer way.

so.......................

start there. with God. "in the beginning was the word, and the word was......" You need HIM to be first foremost for both of u
as individuals and as a team. Pray for wisdom; Pray for insight;
Pray for everything HE puts on yer heart to pray for.

Then thank him not only for hearing your prayer but, answering 
it as well !!!!!!!

believe this, in faith. for Yahweh is a good God, and the only 
God there is to call upon.

become like Jesus, who has many attributes. one of 'em is His
being "the Rock". u too must beome "the Rock". (u feel me,
or am i going too deep?)

I pray for u and many like u/us who r in same situation give or take different particulars. ray:

Shalom aleichem.............is coming soon.......via your Reedemer!


----------



## 4sure

Get a job, put the kids in daycare or get a sitter. Share housework, and child rearing.

The only one responsible for her relationship with God is her. All you can do is pray, she has to care enough to put in the time.


----------

